# 14x6 Rally II Tire Size



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

When I got my 68 it had bias ply tires on it still. My understanding is the factory tire size was a G70-14. From what I can figure from researching is that is equates to a 215/70/14. I am restoring the rally II's and will be purchasing tires soon. Was wondering if anyone had any experience of what exactly was stock dimensions and how big you could go on a 14x6 Rally II before encountering any rubbing issues on a 1968 GTO.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

You can go with the biggest tire you can put on a 6" rim and never come close to rubbing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I pretty much agree. I've run 225/70/14 tires for over 20 years on the rally rims, both Rally 1 and Rally II, with no issues. The 225 /70's are wide enough to look good, don't mess up the ride, and are the right height so the speedometer stays accurate. The car in my avatar has them on it....take a look.


----------

